# Deer farm owner arrested after alleged quarantine break



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

This guy just does not get it....
MILLERSBURG  The owner of a Holmes County deer farm where chronic wasting disease was found has been charged with two felonies for allegedly trying to hinder an investigation into violations of a state-mandated quarantine.

Daniel Yoder, owner of World Class Whitetails, was arrested last week on two counts of tampering with evidence, a third-degree felony, according to Holmes County Prosecutor Steve Knowling.

Knowling said the charges come for actions officials say were taken by Yoder after his farm was placed under quarantine by the state

The state placed a quarantine on the farm April 24, which prohibited deer from entering or leaving the premises. Despite that, officials said two deer from the farm were found outside the facility when they were recently killed by hunters.

In a four-page letter sent to Daniel Yoder last fall, the state said the remaining deer at the facility had to be killed because they had been exposed to the disease. The letter said Yoder also violated a quarantine at another Holmes County deer facility, Honey Run Farm, by adding new deer to his herd.

Additionally, the state said Yoder "chronically violated" recordkeeping requirements by not reporting when he added deer to his captive herds.

Erica Hawkins, spokeswoman for the Ohio Department of Agriculture, said as the state continued to look into the quarantine violations, they found more issues, some "more egregious" than previously thought.

"We're dealing with someone who just has blatant disregard for the law and the quarantine," she said without offering further details on what the additional problems were.

Knowling said the investigation into Yoder continues and, "there's a potential for considerable more charges to be filed."

Yoder has a preliminary hearing scheduled for Wednesday in Holmes County. He could not be reached for comment Thursday evening.

Chronic wasting disease is among a family of diseases known as transmissible spongiform encephalopathies, which includes mad cow disease. The diseases are caused by misfolded rogue proteins called prions. The disease is always fatal, but has not yet transferred to livestock or humans.

Hawkins said between 200 and 300 deer remain on Yoder's farm, and the state is still determining how it plans to euthanize them.

Ryan Sabalow, of the Indianapolis Star, contributed to this report.

[email protected]


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Seriously, the state is determining how to euthanize them? What the heck is so hard to figure out? Go in there and shoot them all. Dig a hole on the scumbags land and burry them. Matter a fact put him in there with the deer. So simple yet the talking heads can screw this up too.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

bobk said:


> Seriously, the state is determining how to euthanize them? What the heck is so hard to figure out? Go in there and shoot them all. Dig a hole on the scumbags land and burry them. Matter a fact put him in there with the deer. So simple yet the talking heads can screw this up too.


Could not agree more!


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Remember these are the same people who think Ohio's deer herd is prospering in numbers and health.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Orig. posted by *hopin to cash* :
> 
> Remember these are the same people who think Ohio's deer herd is prospering in numbers and health.


_"Remember, these are the same people that are trying still yet to convince those of us that actually know better that Ohio's deer herd is prospering in numbers and health for the sake of satisfying big insurance companies".
_
There...fixed it for ya *htc*. 

Agree, just go in shoot the deer. The only thing I would suggest before burying would be to burn the carcass's before covering.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Shooting that many deer seems a little chaotic and messy. I don't see why they couldn't be corralled during feeding time and fed something to put them down. But yes burn the corpses before burying.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

bobk said:


> Seriously, the state is determining how to euthanize them? What the heck is so hard to figure out? Go in there and shoot them all. Dig a hole on the scumbags land and burry them. Matter a fact put him in there with the deer. So simple yet the talking heads can screw this up too.


Hey here's a great opportunity for HOPINTOCASH2 to shoot that new 45/70 into something other than a paper target... State should hold a $20.00 random drawing for all those that bought there new pistol caliber rifles only to sit in the woods for 7 days and see nothing because of the ODNR's great success in managing our deer herd.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Orig. posted by *hopin to cash*:
> 
> Hey here's a great opportunity for HOPINTOCASH2 to shoot that new 45/70 into something other than a paper target...


 Just about spit coffee all over the keyboard. 

Can surely tell you guys are brothers...thanks for the laugh.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

buckeye dan said:


> Shooting that many deer seems a little chaotic and messy. I don't see why they couldn't be corralled during feeding time and fed something to put them down. But yes burn the corpses before burying.


That sounds a lot like West Branch State Park back in the early 90's...


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

*They say between 200 and 300 deer on the farm.......*
It doesnt sound like they have a very good handle on the number of deer that are or were supposed to be on the farm.
Makes you wonder how many more infected deer could have escaped captivity and are now exposed to the wild population.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

hopin to cash said:


> Hey here's a great opportunity for HOPINTOCASH2 to shoot that new 45/70 into something other than a paper target... State should hold a $20.00 random drawing for all those that bought there new pistol caliber rifles only to sit in the woods for 7 days and see nothing because of the ODNR's great success in managing our deer herd.


well aren't you just the comedian, ha ha ha ha :Banane10:

maybe the state could just release the deer, then brag about how they increased the herd by 200-300. :eyeroll:


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

bobk said:


> Seriously, the state is determining how to euthanize them? What the heck is so hard to figure out? Go in there and shoot them all. Dig a hole on the scumbags land and burry them. Matter a fact put him in there with the deer. So simple yet the talking heads can screw this up too.


So mishandling a deer operation is grounds for the death penalty? 

Lol.....they have medications and hospitals for that.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

hopintocash2 said:


> well aren't you just the comedian, ha ha ha ha :Banane10:
> 
> maybe the state could just release the deer, then brag about how they increased the herd by 200-300. :eyeroll:


That's why you guys keep me as cruise director my sense of humor and quick wit!!!:Banane57:

Your probably on to something about the state releasing the infected deer... next thing will here is harvest numbers dropped due to the spread of the illness found at the farm...:beat-up:


----------

